# Dorian Yates.... Decline Press is the best mass builder for chest???



## rsd147

Hey guys, As it says in the title really, what are your thoughts and what would you say is the best mass builder for chest?


----------



## Glais

Progressive overload is the best mass builder for chest.

You will get varied opinions on exercises jst gotta find what works for you


----------



## 2004mark

Love decline.

Most powerful position for the chest imo.


----------



## dusher

Definitely agree. My favorite personally, uses the least amount of front delt too imo.


----------



## blessed6383

Agree with guys about my personal fav exercise


----------



## dreco

How far do you guys decline?


----------



## Kroc

NO one seems to do it anymore, but Ive always been a fan of leaning parallel dips


----------



## Marshan

Definitely.


----------



## Dead lee

Changed from flat bench to decline when both delts were playing up and never gone back to flat since..

Much better at isolating the pecs than flat bench which has injured my delts to many times now.

As for the best im not sure.. flyes are right up there imo.


----------



## Spangle1187

Decline press with the bar and with dumb bells, best combination IMO


----------



## Guest

Never been a fan with the bar tbh, back just seems to want to take over.

Totally diff feeling with heavy db's though.


----------



## Chelsea

Personally for me I haven't used the decline bench more than about 10 times in my life, I hate it and I hate the angle of it.

Best for chest would be barbell bench press without a doubt and I suppose you could say my chest is half decent :whistling:


----------



## L11

10000% I have pretty strong shoulders so I always feel like they're taking over with incline or even flat. With decline it's *all* chest


----------



## Fatstuff

Yep... Another one for decline for pure chest here. Don't use it's much as I'd like to because 'chest day' is always with my m8s and they lurrrve a bit of flat bench lol.


----------



## cudsyaj

Dorian was HUGE and is now just MASSIVE lol.

I do decline first and foremost because of him...


----------



## estuFilippe

I really rate decline bench for chest workouts. I tend to go heavy on flat bench with dumbells then switch over to decline bench and use dumbells too. I find a lot more emphasis is placed on the target muscle (pectorals) rather than front detls which can overcompensate on flat bench.


----------



## Prince Adam

Lee priest style dips (YouTube it) are best for chest.

Oldschooltrainer.com back this up too.


----------



## funkdocta

Incline and Decline for me. Flat bench just turns into a ****ing contest. Not to say i wont do it every now and again but the other two are far more important imo.


----------



## andyebs

ditto this



cudsyaj said:


> Dorian was HUGE and is now just MASSIVE lol.
> 
> I do decline first and foremost because of him...


----------



## funkdocta

Prince Adam said:


> Lee priest style dips (YouTube it) are best for chest.
> 
> Oldschooltrainer.com back this up too.


Love Lee Priest  Love they way he pigged out and got fat off season and still came in ripped for comps


----------



## Mingster

Horses for courses.

Personally I never decline press. I never incline either.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Never decline, do incline DB press and flies but mainly just flat bench and dips I dind


----------



## theBEAST2002

i've started 80% of my chest w/o with decline, it works very well


----------



## Guest

Kroc said:


> NO one seems to do it anymore, but Ive always been a fan of leaning parallel dips


Oh we do them, we do them alot


----------



## Deano!

Only tried decline on the smith machine and it just doesn't seem to impact my chest always feel my triceps but on flat bench I get a great feeling on chest, possibly because I'm using smith machine for decline?


----------



## Boshlop

100% on the decline BB press and overload and then incline press/flies, havent seen strength and size gains like it for chest like it, always had a lagging chest and it brought it up quite well


----------



## andyhuggins

Mix all the variations up for a good all round chest.


----------



## greekgod

Chelsea said:


> Personally for me I haven't used the decline bench more than about 10 times in my life, I hate it and I hate the angle of it.
> 
> Best for chest would be barbell bench press without a doubt and I suppose you could say my chest is half decent :whistling:


ive never decline benched in my life, always worked incline press and heavy d/bells, u always hear gym rats complain of lack of upper chest, never lower chest...


----------



## Mark2021

I prefer incline


----------



## Glais

MessyFunk said:


> That sports science degree is treating you well mate :whistling: couldn't have said it any better


Haha thanks pal. Wish i had done a cooking degree right now tho been struck down with food poisoning!


----------



## Jon.B

Decline bench is good, hits the pecs well. Less emphasis on the front delts which is good if you have shoulder injuries.


----------



## ConP

Decline press with dumb bells is my choice.

Followed by very heavy weighted dips and finally incline hammer strength press.

Never do any sort of free weight flat or incline work.


----------



## thetong6969

got to admit i usd to love decline hits some awesome parts of you and I could lift heavier and never needed a spotter as I could reach the rack easier being a short guy

always used to train with bigger guys never bothered me


----------

